# All warning lights on at once. What to do?



## Jojo24 (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello,

Hoping somebody here can help.

I have a Gaggia Brera bean to cup machine that is around 5 years old. When i turn the machine the two cup green icons come onto the display as normal, then it displays all 4 red warning icons on the screen and the machine goes no further.

When in service mode, water will come out of the panarello, but does not come out of the coffee head dispenser.

Has anybody here got any idea what this means, and what I could do to fix it please?

Many thanks,

Jojo


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Descaling alert?

I had one of these for a short time last year and it kept catching me out if I didn't centre the selector switch properly.

You can download the manual here if you don't have it already

http://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/downl-manual.php


----------

